# school me on your steaks!!



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

I am a cheap ass and usually just get cheap sirloins.....what is your fav cut, type...all that good stuff. Where do you get it??


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

My favorite cut is a filet. I usually buy my steaks from City Grocery on 12th Ave in Pensacola. They have always been great. I have also heard good things about Apple Market in Pensacola.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Sirloin is my fav cut as well. Although I can't remember the source of my favorite steak! Beef is coming down so splurge a little on quality. Sam's (yeah I know Wally world) is now carrying Certified Angus Beef at least it was in Montgomery over the holidays. Anyway try some of that!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Sirloin can be really good if they are tender. I prefer filet, or ribeye if they are reasonably priced. I am pretty simple minded when I cook, so I just marinade the steaks with Wostershire sauce and sprinkle them with McCormicks Montreal Steak seasoning. I then cook them over a hot fire until Med rare and chow down. I believe you put this stuff on an old shoe and it would taste good! (as long as you don't overcook it!)

Buckyt


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

winn dixie has had ribeyes on sale fo $5.99 a pound alot lately and ya dont have to buy 6 of them, they sell them single. nothing like a pound ribeye for 6 bucks.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

To save yourself some money go to sams and cut your steaks your self from a huge loin!! You can get 10 to 15 steaks out of the loin and freeze them (vacume sealed works best for freezer burn) and use them when you want. Its only about 60 bucks, compared to the 12 or 13 bucks you would spend for each steak of the same quality!!

As far as the marinating, rub down with yellow mustard and soak in Dalessteak sauce for about 30 minutes at tops, or if you really love dales, go longer. Cook each side 6 1/2 to 7 minutes (for 2 inch thick cuts) and wipe your mouth because it should be watering by then!!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually buy my steaks from sams, I throw some garlic,some red stuff and some meat stuff on it.. Then put them in a big gallon bag with dales, not much.. Then I push out all the air and pull back the bag and lay it on it's side let sit over night.. I buy different types, I"m a cheap-O too but no T-Bones..


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I like rib-eyes and T Bones. I buy mine at Grocery Outlet in Pace. Great meat and great prices.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

I go to grocery outlet too...you cant beat the prices they have on their meat. And its good quality cuts of meat...but im still a cheapo and normally only get sirloins, Last week we got 3 ribeyes for like 15 bucks.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to Publix and get a Filet Mignon. A thick decent size will run you about $6.00. Rub in some salt and pepper, coat in olive oil and let set out until at room temp. Sear them on the grill at 500-600 degrees about two minutes on each side. Cook to an inside temp of about 125 and take off the grill. You will be able to cut it like butter and taste great.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *RUSTY (1/13/2009)*Go to Publix and get a Filet Mignon. A thick decent size will run you about $6.00. Rub in some salt and pepper, coat in olive oil and let set out until at room temp. Sear them on the grill at 500-600 degrees about two minutes on each side. Cook to an inside temp of about 125 and take off the grill. You will be able to cut it like butter and taste great.


:withstupid j/k

only thing i do different is use "Southern Flavor" liberally..try it and you'll always season steaks with it...

and i buy all my steaks from badazzchef...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Favorite cut is a delmonico -- only two per cow.

They're not too pricey but can be hard to find. 2nd choice is ribeye.

If you plan ahead of time, let any steak sit out and get to room temp before doing much to it. I also like to let it sit in the fridge, open air, for a few days prior to this.

I like course rubs, the wife likes marinades. 

Either way, grill it and be warned any steak past medium rare is overcooked IMHO.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm partial to the Rib-eye. I will eat sirloin, N.Y. Strip, filet, Chuck Steak, T-bone or any other cut. My 2nd favorite is the porterhouse. 

I am also partial to USDA PRIME and Certified Angus Beef. Any good steak you should be able to cut with a fork with a little pressure. (NOT BENDING THE FORK TO DO IT.)

I like to only season it with Southern Flavor and I use a little Sirachi sauce as a steak sauce, YES EVEN WITH THE USDA PRIME. I only use MAYBE a tablespoon of sauce on the side. 

For the lower grades of meat, then yes, I use onions, green peppers, salt, pepper and a ton of SouthernFlavorand such for taste and a lot of A-1.

Either way both make a turd. 

One steak I eat and the other I Savor.:bowdown

Where do I get my steak? From badazzchef or if it is a spur of the moment thing I go to the butcher shoppe just around the cornor on Fairfield. He now carries USDA PRIME. Last steak I got USDA PRIME was $8.99 lb.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Winn Dixie here in GB is trying to unload some filet for around 8 bucks a pound. Im cooking some now.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *welldoya (1/13/2009)*I like rib-eyes and T Bones. I buy mine at Grocery Outlet in Pace. Great meat and great prices.




yes indeed !!! and cheap beer and wine too!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Try to find a cut called the chuck eye. It's the last part of the rib eye. They somtimes have it at Brunos in GB. Barnes has it as well. Don't do yourself a disservice and discount Barnes meat counter. They have a good butcher cutting there. Anyhow, the chuck eye will run you in the 3-4 buck a pound range. You will have to put up with a little more gristle..... but not that much. Give em a try.


----------



## Viking 71 (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with the sam's club idea. My wife and I have two kids who love steaks. We purchased a whole tenderloin which cost us about $6/lb and cut them up and ate 5 meals each. Ribeye's are also great, but they are the most fatty. In my opinion the most flavorfull. Do yourself a favor and buy some bernaise sauce. You can get it at the grocery store (Knorr and McCormick) make packets which takes 5 minutes to make. It costs about $1.50 per packet. The sauce goes great with the steak and vegetables.

Also, try Hollondaise sauce with fish...it's great!

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you can find a good cut. sirloin, tbone,etc. I recommend Southern Flavor for Seasoning http://www.southernflavor.com/Awesome stuff. made up around Selma ,Al


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

sams steaks look great but i bought tbones and minyons and grilled them and couldnt tell the difference, i think they use alot of growth hormone in thier cattle,


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *Brandy (1/13/2009)*Winn Dixie here in GB is trying to unload some filet for around 8 bucks a pound. Im cooking some now.


Cooking mine tomorrow...Winn Dixie is selling 3-4lbs sealed not cut...going to cook whole over coals with few wood chips...was there again today and they reloaded the meat locker with them thngs...thinking of going back buy more and vacuum seal 2inchers for later..

Jimmy


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I gotta second the Southern Flavor but don't just use the Original Flavor (it's good though)

I use the newer Garlic Flavor for all my steaks and fish.



It's the easiest and pretty fool-proof -- and I'm a talented fool.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

The best steaks I can find come from badazzchef! I like ribeyes and the ones I've gotten from Chris are well worth the price and everyone I cook them for say it's the best steak they have had in a long time. These are not your grocery cuts!!!



I make my own seasoning which consist of 30% Lawerys, 30% Southern Flavor, 20% Fresh Ground Black Pepper, 10% Garlic Salt and 10% Celery salt. I set the steaks out and cover both sides with the mix and let them sit out at room temp for 30 minutes of so before grilling (allows the meat time to absorb the salts).



I get the grill to as hot as I can get it (700 degrees or so or a good flame if you don't have a temp guage) and put the steaks on for about 4 minutes per side.



Damn, my mouth is watering thinking about it now..


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *crazyfire (1/13/2009)*I am a cheap ass and usually just get cheap sirloins.....what is your fav cut, type...all that good stuff. Where do you get it??


I like a "real porterhouse" or "first porterhouse" (one with a tail). The problem is you can never find them because many processors "remove them" to sell to resturaunts. Atthe grocery store all you get is the "second porterhouse" which is just a good t-bone. Usually to get a "real porterhouse" you will have to go to a high end grocer or to a meat market and order them in advance and they are expensive.

I eat alot of steak so I usually try to find the big sales on t-bones and ribeyes. But one of the best tricks to save money is to look at the chuckeyes(often less than cheap sirloin). Chuckeyes are cut from the center of the roll in the chuck portion but they are not all equal. Start looking at chuckeyes in the store and you will notice some just look like a slice chuck roast and other will look sort of like a ribeye. You want the ones that are cut from the portion next to the ribeyes. I actually think some of these in the "trasition area" are the best steak for the money. They can be just as tender and flavorfull as a ribeye without any gristle and not nearly as much fat.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Huntinman (1/13/2009)*To save yourself some money go to sams and cut your steaks your self from a huge loin!! You can get 10 to 15 steaks out of the loin and freeze them (vacume sealed works best for freezer burn) and use them when you want. Its only about 60 bucks, compared to the 12 or 13 bucks you would spend for each steak of the same quality!!


I like doing this as well. Although I'm not sure about your prices there. I've found I save about $1.50 a pound doing it this way. And even then I'm not sure I'm really saving as you do trim off some fat and stuff (weight) when you slice your steaks. (this is what your butcher is doing). But I like to keep those trimmings to use for steak tips and stuff.

I mainly like cutting my own steak (getting the thickness I want and my wife wants, typically different) and just having a freezer full of steaks.

You can also do the same with pork chops by buying a whole lion. And your country style pig ribs are just sliced up boston butts. I really like doing my own ribs this way as I can cut a lot of fat off the ribs myself.

If you're willing to do the slicing, you can save a little money on your meats.


----------



## "Double Trouble" (Oct 15, 2008)

My wife & I like Cavenders but, would like to try Southern Flavor would like to know where to get it locally.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the Ribeyes at Apple Market. 

If I'm going cheap - Ribeyes from the Grocery Outlet in Pace. Let'em sit out all day at room temperature in some soy sauce and olive oil. Add a little salt/pepper right before you put them on the grill.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Ribeye, or a flat ironsalt and pepper only from circle W quality meats in milton. I did have something someone fixed me one time called a tri-tip, its some cut they get out in california. I just remembered that one.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

I owe you all a beer!! Thanks for some great ideas!! I never knew about letting them sit out at room temp...learn something new everyday.


----------



## ettaterrell (Jan 8, 2009)

We use to buy ribeyes but their alittle pricey one night my hubby got a T bone and I seen something that looked good called a "Chuck eye" Well that was about 3 years ago and all me and my hubby get now is Chuck Eyes, they have great marbel and are so tender and pretty darn chip... bad thing is you might have to request the butcher to set you some aside when they get their order because there's only couple on each cow so the store doesn't always have alot of them. If we have a get together we pre order about 10 of them, they are small cutes but you can get (as my hubby does) 2 for a meal. They are really great.


----------



## MulatMayor (Sep 28, 2007)

Circle W in Milton will cut you anything!


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Bambi Filet!!


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

Sirloin can be the best meat to eat for health and taste if prepared right. I marinate mine in Red Wine Vinegar, Tabasco sauce, lemon juice and Worchestershire. Marinate at least 8 hours and cook slow to preferred doneness.



It will be tender and tasty.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I stopped by Winn Dixie last night and picked up some decent filets for $12 on sale from $21. They weren't bad. Topped with Montreal seasoning and chunked garlic. Cooked them with a grilled onion and grilled zuchinni and yellow squash. Looked like most of their steaks were on sale.

Made up for my cancelled business dinner that I was supposed to have.


----------

